# A Beautiful Picture



## Tyson (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 2, 2009)

Aw. Takao is the man!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 2, 2009)

Aww, that's so sweet!

I agree. Pedro is the man, but Takao is the man too.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 2, 2009)

Jennifer Zee took a lot of pretty pictures. 
She also sent me a CD with 82 images that are not online. I just put them (reduced-size) into this zip, because they should be shared.

She gave me the pictures to "share with contestants / organizers / cube club people" and to use "personally or for future promotions." I just hadn't considered reducing file sizes before.
If anyone wants the full-size file of a photo, just ask.


----------



## Tyson (Apr 2, 2009)

Who is Jennifer Zee? How did she get in touch with the Exploratorium? How did she get involved with this?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 2, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Who is Jennifer Zee? How did she get in touch with the Exploratorium? How did she get involved with this?


She's a photographer.
I think she found out about the competition from our website, actually. She emailed me first (didn't call it "the International Rubik's Cube Competition") and asked me for permission to photograph the competition for an online gallery.
I referred her to the Exploratorium for media/permission handling, and apparently she came and took a lot of nice photos.
Funny thing is, I didn't ever meet her, nor did I notice a photographer at SF09. (Maybe she's a ninja, too?)


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Apr 3, 2009)

I think this was on SF Station. There was a picture of me doing sq-1.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 3, 2009)

Wasn't there something about him having trouble at the airport on the way to Nationals? Or was that someone else?


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 3, 2009)

What a great view of the square 1. Or were you talking about his daughter


----------



## 4ZN_5H4D0W (Apr 6, 2009)

Wtf? Pics 61 & 62 of the offline pics show someone with headphones on, and it looks like he's doing an official solve. I thought we aren't allowed to wear headphones/listen to music or anything.
Lol at 38, it looks like Emerson's Square-1 locked up and he was pushing really hard to unlock it, judging by his facial expression.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 6, 2009)

Great picture! Takao is such a nice guy 



4ZN_5H4D0W said:


> Lol at 38, it looks like Emerson Square-1 locked up and he was pushing really hard to unlock it, judging by his facial expression.



Yeah, major lol at my facial expression hahaha 

Just to list a few pics:

48...me doing OH...Ucw PLL
Also 59  I feel so special!

AND, HEY! WHAT'S UP WITH 61??? I THOUGHT WE WEREN'T ALLOWED TO LISTEN TO MUSIC???

66 is a great picture of Lucas!

77, The thoughts of Michael: "WTF is this?"


----------



## Kian (Apr 6, 2009)

4ZN_5H4D0W said:


> Wtf? Pics 31 & 32 of the offline pics show someone with headphones on, and it looks like he's doing an official solve. I thought we aren't allowed to wear headphones/listen to music or anything.
> Lol at 38, it looks like Emerson Square-1 locked up and he was pushing really hard to unlock it, judging by his facial expression.



I'm pretty sure that guy is judging, not solving.

Also, pic 34 looks like an older version of Patrick Jameson. For a second I thought it was him. That is eerie. Or am I just crazy?


----------



## 4ZN_5H4D0W (Apr 6, 2009)

Kian said:


> 4ZN_5H4D0W said:
> 
> 
> > Wtf? Pics 31 & 32 of the offline pics show someone with headphones on, and it looks like he's doing an official solve. I thought we aren't allowed to wear headphones/listen to music or anything.
> ...



OH! Crap, I'm sorry, I meant 61 and 62. Lol, 31 & 33 has a judge, yeah.


----------



## Kian (Apr 6, 2009)

4ZN_5H4D0W said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > 4ZN_5H4D0W said:
> ...



ok then, yes. you are totally right. if that's official that is certainly a violation of the rules if he's listening to music.


----------



## Lofty (Apr 6, 2009)

Just because you are wearing headphones doesn't mean there is music coming out.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 6, 2009)

Kian said:


> ok then, yes. you are totally right. if that's official that is certainly a violation of the rules if he's listening to music.



Nah, its ok, he's not listening to music, just algorithms 

And hey, there's a picture of me in there! Or at least in the offline ones... cooooool (#5, doing bld next to dan)


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 6, 2009)

Offline picture 17 is so sexy. I want a square-1.


----------



## Dene (Apr 6, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > ok then, yes. you are totally right. if that's official that is certainly a violation of the rules if he's listening to music.
> ...



I feature in WAY too many of the photos :/


----------



## qqwref (Apr 6, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> 77, The thoughts of Michael: "WTF is this?"



I'm also kind of going WTF in 79.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 6, 2009)

Dene said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...


Yea I know, that camera really likes you. You'd make a good model


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 6, 2009)

qqwref said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > 77, The thoughts of Michael: "WTF is this?"
> ...



Online 33 is obvious.



EDIT: And so is online 35.


----------

